# [A] "NoLimit" 'HF 7/7hc 1/7m und BRF 9/10nhc sucht DDs [EU Alleria]



## maddilo (29. Januar 2015)

wir suchen für unseren Gildenraid noch zuverlässige und engagierte DDs mit GS 650+.
- Mage
- Shadow
- Warlock
- Monk DD mit Heal-spec
- Warri DD mit Tank-spec
- gute Spieler anderer Klassen können sich auch gerne melden
 
Wir bieten:
- gutes Gildenklima
- ein eingespieltes Team
- erfahrene Raidleitung
- Ehrgeiz
- TS-Aktivität
- erfolgreiches Raiden und der Spaß kommt trotzdem nicht zu kurz
 
Wir erwarten:
- Raidvorbereitung (Flask, VZ, Sockel, Guides lesen usw)
- funktionierendes Headset und stabile Internetleitung
- Teamfähigkeit
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Disziplin
 
Der Spaß soll bei uns trotz erfolgreichem Raiden nicht zu kurz kommen, RL geht immer vor.
 
Wir raiden immer Donnerstags, Sonntags und Dienstags.
Neugierig geworden? Dann melde dich!
 
Hakuraqt (maddilo#2677)
Bellevie (Jule#2294)
Zisaroth (Nasragul#2739)
Nessima (nessima#2833)


----------



## maddilo (17. Februar 2015)

"NoLimit" 'HF 7/7hc 1/7m und BRF 9/10nhc sucht DDs
 
Mittlerweile konnten wir erfolgreich in der Gießerei 9 Bosse auf Normal legen. Nächste ID wollen wir mit den ersten HC Bossen loslegen, dafür suchen wir nach wie vor noch Leute. Nachfolgend was wir suchen:
- Mage
- Shadow
- Warlock
- Eule
- Hunter
- Monk DD mit Heal-spec


----------

